# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Epistane

## anonymous21

Was wondering if anyone has tried Epistane or their opinions on their claims to be able to reverse Gyno in some while providing anabolic effects? I searched this topic but there are only a few posts lacking details.

----------


## boostedevo8

didnt i just ask the same question earlier?

----------


## babyjon21

i was wondering myself?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Pat Arnold bought a bottle of Epistane from a certain research chemical company who likes to think of themselves as being "**********"...he had it tested to see what was in it, and when he found out, he asked for a refund.

They ignored his e-mails until he went public about it on BB.com. 

I posted about it in my blog today.

----------


## boostedevo8

ohhh any links? to the BB.com post?

----------


## UpstateTank

> Pat Arnold bought a bottle of Epistane from a certain research chemical company who likes to think of themselves as being "**********"...he had it tested to see what was in it, and when he found out, he asked for a refund.
> 
> They ignored his e-mails until he went public about it on BB.com. 
> 
> I posted about it in my blog today.


i read that thread anthony...do you think the same product made by RPN would yield the same results? It seems as if there is a definite quality difference between "similar" products

----------


## Bryan2

Not really getting into the fued between anthony and another research company but I think that the chemical in question is a decent one. As far as curring gyno.... Goood luck to that cause it hasnt happened with ANY chemical ive ever used. even straight DHT. But youll most likely see around the same gains as any other legal streroid on the market.

Id shoot for around 7-10 pounds from it and call it successful.

----------


## Teegunn

Alright..... so what IS the "chemical in question"??

----------


## boostedevo8

dude there talking about epistane

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I don't know about the other Epistane products on the market. All I know is that whatever is in the version tested by Pat Arnold was enough for him to ask for a refund.

----------


## Teegunn

> dude there talking about epistane




Dude..... I was asking for the chemical IN Epistane. 

Just wondering what Epistane is based off of, so I can guage what kind of effects it may have.

----------


## UpstateTank

Its a dht-deriv oral roid...supposedly based of the steroid epitiostanol (2a,3a-Epithio-5a-androstan-17b-ol) with just an added methyl group to it.

----------


## Teegunn

Thanks Tank. And thanks Bryan. Appreciate the info bros.

----------


## boostedevo8

my bad

----------


## Teegunn

> my bad



No worries.

----------

